# Saugeye Colors



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Whats your 2 favorite colors for Saugeye?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I spoons it is hammered silver finish followed by green

In cranks it is blue and silver followed by firetiger

In tais it is chartreuse with silver flakes followed by black

In Vib-E's it is chartreuse followed by firetiger

In livebait it is???????????????????????  as I have never caught a saugeye on livebait.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Jigheads tipped with worms work well for saugeye.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks to the TWO (2) that replied. I appreciate it!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

There are so many variables at work that it's sometimes hard to know where to begin. For cold water jig & twister combos, my favorite two colors are chartreuse and florescent orange. However I rarely use those colors in my crawler harness unless the water clarity is poor.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I like chartreuse & orange Lures or Jigs tipped with Minnows, I also Like White Rubber minnow's that can be jigged around on the bottom. A Kelly's Pre-rigged Rubber worm works well too.
Cat Mazter


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

I like all the colors that everyone else has posted but a walleye colored shad rap is hard to beat. I also like dark baits, black and blue.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I use it to determine the color I use. I try too stick to clear water and use orange on the bottom, green/yellow trollin and rapalla like at the surface. As the water turns cold Ill switch back to just a minnow.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I totally agree with Walleye. The walleye colored shad rap has my biggest saugeye of the year on it and most of my biggest smallies. Hard to beat. It also comes in a shallow runner too.


----------

